# is this good hanging?



## groundzero2121 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Paintlady (May 11, 2010)

proof is after we prime it. LOL


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

It looks good from my house:thumbup::laughing:


Dave


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like its hung to me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks flawless.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you think????
Its tuff to see much in the photos, if you are thinking theres a problem give us a hint


----------



## groundzero2121 (Jul 31, 2008)

lol...there is no problem. just some previous work i did and was looking for some criticism


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Your camera sucks


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

jeffatsquan said:


> Your camera sucks



Agreed!!!


As far as the work goes..........From where we stand, it looks as tight and square as a Human could have achieved!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice hang
Trade ready
Scrapped out and broom swept
Good job on the angles
No blowouts
No butt joints
Nice cuts around the windows & doors
I bet the finishers will be happy:clap:



You should be, too...............


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It'll do....


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

You could hang my house any time. I would never have to worry about cracks over doors & windows with your work. Good job!
Steve


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

You hung half of them upside down...:blink:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks clean and tight to me:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

JonM said:


> You hung half of them upside down...:blink:


 :w00t::w00t:


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Since you're looking for input...
As a finisher the only suggestion I could make, is to avoid putting joints within 6" of a cutout where possible. Other than that, it's a lot prettier than my hanging.

D'S


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta say it's very hard to see anything wrong there. And if there is. It's okay. TAPER FIX.


----------



## aschnit (Dec 6, 2009)

how many sheets can you/crew hang in a day?


----------



## AutomaticTaper (Aug 18, 2010)

i think it looks good but you should use the box mud those buckets are really expensive like 12$ and the box at home depot (red total sheetrock box) is half that :thumbsup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i see alot of green buckets but dont see any blue ones. ...


----------

